# Getting a nice sound system



## xSaberx (Aug 2, 2008)

Hi there guys...i am a newbie in car sound system. Recently i am thinking of getting a nice sound system. For R&B and techno music. Which kind of amp and subwoofer to recommend? Anyone? thx!ray:


----------



## MyKobalt (Feb 15, 2008)

In my experience, I think that 10" woofers reproduce the best sound and range of frequencies. I myself, have 12" speakers, but the best sounding audio setups I have heard have been with 10" subs. Low, hard hitting, clean bass. I would recommend two 10" speakers and a 600 watt amp. That's just an average stereo system. Not too loud, not too quiet.


----------

